# Newbie here



## luv2write

Hello,

My name is Valerie, I am 29 yrs old, and I live in Iowa. I recently started writing again after taking a long break away from it. My 2 favorite passions are cooking and writing. I have been married for 5 yrs to a wonderful man who is very supportive of my writing. I'm currently working on a new story and I'm in love with the characters and the story line. I'm a bit rusty with my writing skills cause its been so long since I've written but the story is coming along nicely and slowly.

Thought I would stop by and say hey and introduce myself. Just wanted to join this forum to meet others that are like me who love to write!


----------



## candid petunia

Welcome to the site, Valerie.


----------



## felix

Welcome to the forums Valeria, I hope to see you around.


----------



## Nickie

Welcome to the forums, Valerie!


----------



## Gardening Girl

Welcome Valerie!  It's nice to have you here.  Good luck with getting back into your writing and I hope it continues to progress well.  I think you'll find some great encouragement here and help if you need it too.


----------



## Steamship

Welcome Valerie, hope to read something of your soon.


----------



## KangTheMad

Welcome to the site, Valerie. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------

